# Mercalli downhill front suspension fork



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

What do you know about it? I know it's a very low end front fork coming on supercycle hooligan 26' but is it a reliable fork ? Is it going to break when ill downhill ? I have a nice full suspension GT frame...just low on money. I have a judy shocks from the 90's but it's real bad for downhill + it's too small.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

When you say downhill, do you mean going down the hill or Downhill like big rocks, drops, jumps. What kind of GT FS frame do you have. I'd say for get that fork, try to find a good used fork would serve you better.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks like something you'd buy at Wal-Mart. I'd be terrified to downhill on that beast.


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> When you say downhill, do you mean going down the hill or Downhill like big rocks, drops, jumps.


 lol good one


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

i guess ill have to spend some money....


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> What kind of GT FS frame do you have


xcr 4000


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

SGP495 said:


> lol good one


It's not an insult it's a question I know some newb misuse the term sometimes just want to clarify as DH fork is expensive and it probably does not fit your bike.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

SGP495 said:


> xcr 4000


Get a 100-125mm fork.


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> Get a 100-125mm fork.


Well yea, I was actually thinking getting a RockShox Dart 1 Coil . Isn't as expensive as others. 125 will be pretty expensive except if you have some suggestions.

I have a 100mm, not a big fan. 125 would be pretty dope for sure!


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> It's not an insult it's a question I know some newb misuse the term sometimes just want to clarify as DH fork is expensive and it probably does not fit your bike.


still a good one 

But DH fits my bike, I've seen a lot of XCR's with 125mm and + . There's probably some in GT

forums. It's a DH bike anyway, just got to find the right fork. But anyway, not here to argue

just saying lol.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Look for a used Manitou Minute 1 or 3 it gets confusing I know. The one I had, the travel can be adjusted from 130-100mm. I've seen them from time to time for about $100-150. Rockshox Pike with qr is another good choice that can be pretty cheap too.


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> Look for a used Manitou Minute 1 or 3 it gets confusing I know. The one I had, the travel can be adjusted from 130-100mm. I've seen them from time to time for about $100-150. Rockshox Pike with qr is another good choice that can be pretty cheap too.


I followed your advice and found a Manitou Minute 120 mm Fork. I will get it soon probably.

Very nice fork!! Any ideas for the rear?

Oh yea and thx btw, I would probably have bought that dart oil whatever if you didn't

suggest the right thing.

I checked the reviews, it's really bad compared to Manitou minute!


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

It will cost me a lot more though since I couldn't find a used one in Canada. I'll have to pay the shipping fees.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

For the rear shock you need to do some measurement. Do you have pic of the bike? 

If you are in Canada check out pink bike buy/sell section half or over half users are from Canada.


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

Someone told me the Cane Creek AD-5 Rear Shock fits. 

As for the fork I can get this for the same money or less:

$100- Manitou Stance 150mm
$90- Manitou Stance Blunt 
$135 -2005 Manitou Splice Comp Forks (steer tube looks too long though) 
$150 - Manitou Minute 3:00 with a popped out blue rebound knob on the right side 

or

~$150-$200-Manitou Minute 120 mm

You seem to know more than me, does any of those shocks are a "bestbuy"?


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

or this...no shpping fees

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/815622/


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

SGP495 said:


> or this...no shpping fees
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/815622/


Ok for sure this one does not fit your bike it's a 1.5" and the travel is too much.


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll just go with the minute. It's nice and I like it. Thanks a lot again!!! I'd rep you +1 but apparently it says I already repped you +1


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

SGP495 said:


> or this...no shpping fees
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/815622/


Umm.... yeah.... now that's a "Down Hill" fork! that would defanatly not work on your bike even if the steerer was the right size.


----------



## SGP495 (Jun 21, 2011)

ae111black said:


> Umm.... yeah.... now that's a "Down Hill" fork! that would defanatly not work on your bike even if the steerer was the right size.


Then suggest something from what I've listed... I can't get the manitou minute, he doesnt want to ship to canada.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

SGP495 said:


> Then suggest something from what I've listed... I can't get the manitou minute, he doesnt want to ship to canada.


Is there no Canadian e-bay? Or the like? How about a place like pricepoint or jenson for a new discounted one

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...essories/RockShox-Recon-Gold-RL-Fork-2011.htm this is a good fork that would be a nice match to your frame @100 mm travel

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/21...athon-LR-Fork-2011-w_FSA-Orbit-DL-Headset.htm this one looks decent and is pretty cheap. Go look!


----------

